# 811 receiver OK for DishHD package



## cootman (May 24, 2006)

I'm thinking of getting one of the DishHD packages so that I can watch world cup soccer in HD (on ESPN-HD and ESPN2-HD), but I notice a disclaimer on the relevant web page that says I need ViP211 for DishHD programming. Is this correct--I had the Dish HD package on my 811 a few months back with no problem. Thanks for any info.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

ESPN2-HD is only in MPEG4 so you'd need one of the 211/411 receivers for that network in HD. You'd still get ESPN-HD on the older reeiver.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

your 811 also can't get UNI-HD and some of the VOOM HD channels. HD locals also are VIP only. I could be wrong, but I think the only packages you can order now include these channels and I don't believe you can order the package without them now so you would be paying for some channels that your box will not be able to receive. Like I said, Talking off top of my head so if I am wrong, someone slap me.


----------



## ashu (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm curious ... how many of these 'MPEG-4' channels are really MPEG-4? I was given to understand that a number of them are merely wrapped up in the right headers to prevent older receivers from picking them up. This, in an effort to speed along 'migration' to the 211 and contract extensions.

Of course, I bowed out of this 'deal' and switched to cable, but I'm genuinely NOT trolling. Merely curious whether Dish has ramped up their encode/upstream facilities to handle at least a few (true) MPEG-4 channels, or is it still just the (essentially completely pointless) VOOM package?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

ashu said:


> I'm curious ... how many of these 'MPEG-4' channels are really MPEG-4? I was given to understand that a number of them are merely wrapped up in the right headers to prevent older receivers from picking them up. This, in an effort to speed along 'migration' to the 211 and contract extensions.
> 
> Of course, I bowed out of this 'deal' and switched to cable, but I'm genuinely NOT trolling. Merely curious whether Dish has ramped up their encode/upstream facilities to handle at least a few (true) MPEG-4 channels, or is it still just the (essentially completely pointless) VOOM package?


The HD-Locals that are offered, such as LA and Chicago, are encoded in true MPEG4 AFAIK.


----------



## carmangary (May 8, 2006)

When I talked to the CSR today due to some problems I was having she told me that the old 5 channel $9.99 HD package for the 811 is no longer available for purchase. Even if you currently have the 811 and cancel for a month, if you want to get HD channels again you will have to upgrade to the 211 and go to one of the metal packages.


----------



## JerryR (Jun 17, 2004)

carmangary said:


> When I talked to the CSR today due to some problems I was having she told me that the old 5 channel $9.99 HD package for the 811 is no longer available for purchase. Even if you currently have the 811 and cancel for a month, if you want to get HD channels again you will have to upgrade to the 211 and go to one of the metal packages.


I had a similar experience today. I called to cancel my "grandfathered" $9.99 HD package that I got last year when I bought the 811. Because I have an 811, DISH wants to charge me $6.00/month if I delete the handful of HD channels I now receive - most of which I don't find interesting or watch. Does this make sense to anyone? Charge me $6/month to delete programming??? She did, however, offer to upgrade my account to the DISH HD Gold package but mentioned nothing about me needing a new receiver to receive them. I'm not so sure I even have the appropriate dish to get them. I have a Super Dish which, I believe, points at the 110, 119 and 121 satellites. This has become far too confusing to try and keep track of. More and more, I think my local cable company is right with their local promotion encouraging folks like me to "Pitch their Dish." If it wasn't for this forum, where on Earth would we get the straight story about receiver requirements and programming we can truly receive??


----------



## carmangary (May 8, 2006)

$6 huh? That sucks because I was thinking of dropping the HD package and just keeping th 811 for OTA. I guess not. Time to check into DirecTV.


----------

